# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Jake Quickenden in Hollyoaks

## tammyy2j

> Former X Factor contestant Jake Quickenden is rumoured to be in the running to join the cast of Hollyoaks.
> 
> The Sun reports that the soap's producers are considering casting the singer and actor.
> 
> As well as appearing twice on The X Factor, Quickenden has also been a contestant in the I'm a Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here! jungle, where he was runner-up in 2014.
> 
> Digital Spy reached out to Jake's representative and Hollyoaks , who declined to comment .
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...-in-hollyoaks/


Nothing to do with Jude, Perdita

----------


## Perdita

> Nothing to do with Jude, Perdita


Never mentioned Jude .... ????

----------

